# Is It True?



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My girls own and show 4-H dairy goats. We have one Nigerian doe and one Nubian doe. We'd like to breed the Nubian with a Nigey buck for mini Nubians, so we can start a mini line. But the word on the fairgrounds is that the girls would not be able to show minis (or any approved dairy breed that is crossed with a Nigerian). Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is this coming from your fair board? if so then its probably true. If its coming from another member I would research it further. Each fair board will be different in what they allow and dont allow.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I mainly breed nigerians but have a little side project breeding mini-nubians. As far as I am aware, there aren't any shows for them yet other than the virtual shows you will find online sometimes.


----------

